# 187 Stocking list



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm interested in a community aquarium filled with color. The tank recently had some very nice fish in it, but they got wiped out in an accidental bleaching incident (RIP Pair of Yellow Candy hogfish, 3 heniochus, damselfish, yellow longnosed butterfly, purple tang, and 5 firefish). My mom really likes bright little fish, but I like fish with personality. Right now the 187 has 1 Bicolor Angelfish (it eats flakes from my hand), 1 long spined urchin, 1 PJ Cardinal, and 2 true Percula Clownfish. I am thinking about adding the following fish:
1 Bicolor Angelfish (Centropyge bicolor)*
3 Lyretail Anthias (Pseudanthias squamipinnis)
1 Black Cap Basslet (Gramma melacara)
1 Pajama Cardinalfish (Sphaeramia nematoptera)*
5 Banggai Cardinalfish (Pterapogon kauderni)
5 Green Reef Chromis (Chromis viridis) 
5 Blue Chromis (Chromis cyaneus)
2 True Percula Clownfish (Amphiprion percula)**
1 Diamond Sleeper Goby (Valencienna puellaris)
1 Carpenter's Flasher Wrasse (Paracheilinus carpenteri)
3 Lubbock's Fairy Wrasse (Cirrhilabrus lubbocki)
3 Yellow Wrasse (Halichoeres chrysus)
1 Leopard Wrasse (Macropharyngodon meleagris)
1 Christmas Wrasse (Halichoeres cf. cosmetes)
1 Green Wrasse (Halichoeres chloropterus)
2 Heniochus (Heniochus acuminatus)
3 Yellow Pyramid Butterfly (Hemitaurichthys polylepis)
1 Red Pearlscale Butterfly (Chaetodon paucifasciatus)
1 Sailfin Tang (Zebrasoma veliferum)
1 Longnosed Hawkfish (Oxycirrhites typus)
Will these all go together?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not see any problems, assuming the Yellow Pyramid Butterfly and Red Pearlscale Butterfly are compatable. The Pearlscale has a reputation of being one of the more aggressive butterflyfish. I would also suggest you add the Sailfin Tang as your last fish selection, because it will become territorial, even in a 187.

You have made very wise decisions in your selection of Butterflyfish. Good luck!


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

Could I also put 1 Batfish (Platax orbicularus) in there. They have some cute 4" juveniles and a 22" adult at the LFS.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

no batfish, and skip the 5 cardinals. they will eventually pair up and kill off the weaker ones. ive heard chromis eventually can do this too. adding another pair of clowns will cause a fight until you have 1 pair.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

I wouldn't be adding another pair of clowns. The fish with the asterisk are the ones I already have and how many of them there are. In one of my old Tropical fish hobbyist magazines it shows a large school of Banggai cardinals in a tank with some clowns and some other fish. Also, before my tank got wiped out, I had 3 pj cardinals (1 survivor), and 7 Banggais for a few years without any problems. Just give them lots of caves, a sea urchin or two, and maybe some Caulerpa (I tore mine out because it was taking over the tank but the turtle and african cichlids loved it:-D!) That way they can all claim there own territory.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

Are there any low light corals that I could put in and the butterflies wouldn't eat. I know the heni's love aiptasias, but my old yellow long nosed was in a reef tank at the store with all kinds of corals. I could substitute this or a copperband for the red pearlscale butterfly if need be.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You are always taking a chance when adding any butterflyfish to a reef setting, but the Copperband and Long Nose tend to be among the best options. I will tell you that the Long Nose is an easier fish to keep, from the selections mentioned.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

in short time a group of bangaiis is fine, esp when they are young they will swim together. as they mature and pair up the strongest pair will start killing off the weaker ones. ofcourse if there is alot of hiding places you may be alright but its a risk. just to throw it out there, when buying bangaiis be sure they are tank bred and raised as wild caughts are hurting their wild population. they are over harvested to begin with, alot of times with methods that end up killing them in a few days regardless, only found in like two areas and i believe it was 2007 or 2008 when they were put on the endangered list. your fish store should know if theirs are wild caught or not and if they dont i wouldnt buy them.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

There are multiple fish stores in the area but the one I shop at is actually an hour's drive from my house. They sell as many captive bred fish as possible and have been in business for about 30 years. All their cardinalfish are captive bred. As for the coral I think I am just going to drop that idea. What about a toby (Canthigaster solandri)? Could this go in there? I had one a few tears ago with a dwarf lion, a niger trigger, a lunar wrasse, and a yellow tang in a 55 until the trigger and wrasse killed them all (and each other). Would it de-fin the Henis?


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

i'm probably not adding all the little fish


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

Waaaaay too many fish on that list. I would drop...... one LOL. * jus kiddn.* 

The list looks good to me; pretty well balanced. And I agree one hundred percent with OneFish2Fish... no Batfish. I love 'em, but that's not the environment for them. With that line-up, they more than likely would have a hard time getting at any food.


----------

